# Escrima, Kali, Arnis ?????



## gman (Jun 29, 2004)

I am interested in lessons or seminars with some stick fighting. I did a google search for escrima in my area and someone named Rene Latosa comes up. Also what are the basic differences in escrima, kali and arnis? I attended a seminar where Mr Inosanto taught and it was outstanding but he is in LA I think. Mr Latosa appears to be in Stockton CA which is a pretty short drive for me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John J (Jun 29, 2004)

gman, your in the heart of what was once considered home to many Eskrimadors! Here is some general information I have. 

GM Tony Somera of Bahala Na. Try this e-mail: tonysomera@msn.com 

GM Vincente Cabales and Pangulong Guro Darren Tibon
136 Harding Way
209-464-3701
cse@cabales.com 
www.angelsdisciples.com
www.cabales.com

Tenio's DeCuerdas Eskrima
7555 Pacific Ave
209-478-0371
decuerdas@softcom.net

Best of luck in your endeavors!

Yours in the Arts,

John J


----------



## gman (Jun 29, 2004)

:erg: WOW. Great site and info, thanks. Not even 30 mins from home. Very cool.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 29, 2004)

gman said:
			
		

> :erg: WOW. Great site and info, thanks. Not even 30 mins from home. Very cool.



Yea...there is a deep FMA tradition that goes back to Stockton California..

If I wasn't as happy as I am (training wise) to be here in the great lakes, Stockton might be my second choice.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 30, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Yea...there is a deep FMA tradition that goes back to Stockton California..
> 
> If I wasn't as happy as I am (training wise) to be here in the great lakes, Stockton might be my second choice.
> 
> :asian:



Yeah, from what I understand, Stockton had one of the first Filipino communities in the US (besides Hawaii). Florida is starting to pickup though.  I think alot of Filipinos come because the weather is similar to the Philippines. When my family moved here from the PI we ended up in cold cold IOWA in the wintertime!   Don't know how you guys do it up north.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 30, 2004)

gman

I'm slightly jealous!  Have a great time.  Come back and tell stories.


----------



## bart (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Gman,

I'm here in Sacramento just north of Modesto. There is a LOT of FMA in your area. Stockton is home to the Cabales and Bahala Na groups. There's also Max Pallen's group and several others. Get onto www.martialartsresource.com and go to the Instructors in the Filipino Martial Arts area that links to a Pekiti Tirsia website. That will give you a very long list of places to go near you. Good luck.


----------



## gman (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Bart. That site is very helpful, darn near too much info. One question answered leads to 10 questions asked. Thanks again.


----------

